# Hole plate for dividing head.



## machinist18 (Apr 30, 2014)

Several years ago, I got tired of shuffling between hole plates for my dividing head. I made a single hole plate with holes from 15 to 29 on one side then holes from 31 to 49 on the other. Then as an afterthought, I added one more circle of 9 holes. One hole equals 1 degree. I use this circle more than all the others put together. as an example for 39 degrees, use three turns and three holes. 3x9=36+3holes =39. Fast and simple. For 6 divisions use 6 turns and 6 holes...6x9=54+6 holes=60degrees. Hope someone gets some benefit from this.


----------



## Jim Petridis (Jul 25, 2014)

machinist18 said:


> Several years ago, I got tired of shuffling between hole plates for my dividing head. I made a single hole plate with holes from 15 to 29 on one side then holes from 31 to 49 on the other. Then as an afterthought, I added one more circle of 9 holes. One hole equals 1 degree. I use this circle more than all the others put together. as an example for 39 degrees, use three turns and three holes. 3x9=36+3holes =39. Fast and simple. For 6 divisions use 6 turns and 6 holes...6x9=54+6 holes=60degrees. Hope someone gets some benefit from this.


Hi there, Can someone please help? I am building a  6" rotary table and I have a worm gear and shaft with a 40:1 ratio. On the disk plate I know I have to scribe 360 degrees graduations and I think I can do it on my lathe. My question is: do I scribe 40 (marking lines) graduations on the wheel handle, 60, 100? 
I would appreciate an  answer.
Thank you very much
Jim


----------



## Smudgemo (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi Jim,

Unless you just want the answer (which I don't have), Harold Hall's book "Dividing" for a very good explanation on the subject.  You should probably also start a new thread in general machining to get a better response to your question.

-Ryan


----------

